# We have to protect the tree, by any means necessary.



## KyleArmstrong (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm a part-time substitute teacher and was sent to a Primary (Elementary) school in a particularly rough area of East London.

I'm assuming they were worried about someone stealing the tree?

I think those are police barricades, by the way haha. Gotta to love the cockneys!

Shine your shoes, guvna?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And I think anyone who wasn't motivated to go through or between those barriers probably wouldn't have disturbed the tree anyway!


----------



## KyleArmstrong (Nov 19, 2016)

The Hooded Claw said:


> And I think anyone who wasn't motivated to go through or between those barriers probably wouldn't have disturbed the tree anyway!


You're probably right, theres something about Christmas trees that demand respect to lol


----------

